# يخمَد يخمُد



## lukebeadgcf

بالنسبة لكم ، ما هي حركة عين مضارع فعل "خَمَدَ" ؟ هل العين مفتوحة أم مضمومة ؟ في قاموسي تكتب الكلمة يخمُد ولكني سمعتها بلفظ يخمَد . هل يختلف اللفظ من منطقة إلى أخرى ؟

شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتكم


----------



## إسكندراني

لا توجد عين في «خمد»ـ. إن كنت تقصد الميم وهذا ما يبدو فهل تريد الإستخدام العامّي أم الفصيح؟


----------



## lukebeadgcf

إسكندراني said:


> لا توجد عين في «خمد»ـ. إن كنت تقصد الميم وهذا ما يبدو فهل تريد الإستخدام العامّي أم الفصيح؟



أريد كل المعلومات عنه سواء كانت فصيحة أو عامية .


----------



## إسكندراني

خَمَد تستخدم نادراً في لهجة مصر وذلك في نطاق إخماد النار أي إطفائها وهي بفتح الميم كلّما سمعتها (النار خَمَدِت)


----------



## Mahaodeh

إسكندراني said:


> لا توجد عين في «خمد»ـ. إن كنت تقصد الميم وهذا ما يبدو فهل تريد الإستخدام العامّي أم الفصيح؟



يقصدُ عين الفعل: تأخذ الوزن (مثلا فَعَلَ أو أفعل أو افتعل) والفاء هو الحرف الذي يعادل حرف الفاء في الوزن، العين هو الحرف الذي يعادل حرف العين في الوزن واللام هو االحرف الذي يعادل حرف اللام في الوزن.

____________________

حسب لسان العرب الفعلان موجودان ولكن بمعنيين مختلفين:

خَمَدَ يَخْمُدُ من باب نصر: خمدت النار أي خبت وهمدت، خمدت الحمى أي خفّت، خمدت الحرب أي قلّ القتال فيها... الخ، يشمل معظم المعاني.

خَمِدَ الرجل يَخْمَدُ من باب فرح: أغمى عليه أو مات.

__________________

لم اسمع الأولى في العامية، أو على الأقل لا أذكر سماعها ولكنني سمعت الثانية كثيرا في اللهجة العراقية وفي الفلسطينية، في كلتا اللهجتين يُقصد بها النوم (ليس الموت ولا الإغماء) ولكن بطريقة فظة أو قاسية، وفي العراق صيغة انفعل أكثر شيوعا.


ربما جاء من هنا استخدامها الخاطيء، تأثرا بالعاميّة يظن الناس إن كلا الفعلين من باب فرح.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Mahaodeh said:


> يقصدُ عين الفعل: تأخذ الوزن (مثلا فَعَلَ أو أفعل أو افتعل) والفاء هو الحرف الذي يعادل حرف الفاء في الوزن، العين هو الحرف الذي يعادل حرف العين في الوزن واللام هو االحرف الذي يعادل حرف اللام في الوزن.
> 
> ____________________
> 
> حسب لسان العرب الفعلان موجودان ولكن بمعنيين مختلفين:
> 
> خَمَدَ يَخْمُدُ من باب نصر: خمدت النار أي خبت وهمدت، خمدت الحمى أي خفّت، خمدت الحرب أي قلّ القتال فيها... الخ، يشمل معظم المعاني.
> 
> خَمِدَ الرجل يَخْمَدُ من باب فرح: أغمى عليه أو مات.
> 
> __________________
> 
> لم اسمع الأولى في العامية، أو على الأقل لا أذكر سماعها ولكنني سمعت الثانية كثيرا في اللهجة العراقية وفي الفلسطينية، في كلتا اللهجتين يُقصد بها النوم (ليس الموت ولا الإغماء) ولكن بطريقة فظة أو قاسية، وفي العراق صيغة انفعل أكثر شيوعا.
> 
> 
> ربما جاء من هنا استخدامها الخاطيء، تأثرا بالعاميّة يظن الناس إن كلا الفعلين من باب فرح.



شكرا على ذلك


----------



## Masjeen

lukebeadgcf said:


> أريد كل المعلومات عنه سواء كانت فصيحة أو عامية .



كلمة (خمد = بفتح الخاء والميم وتسكين الدال) تستخدم باللهجة الكويتية بمعنى (نام)  و اخمد تعني أذهب إلى النوم لكن المعنى سيء وهي تحمل إهانة ومعنى سلبي


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر إتخمد يعني نام مع معنى إهانة زي ما ذكرتم


----------

